# Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) - design and theory



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Volkswagen publishes numerous Self-Study Guides (SSG) for their technicians. These are not 'advertised' to the public, but can be purchased (either in PDF or printed format) from the ErWin (*E*lectronic *R*epair and *W*orkshop *In*formation service) of Volkswagen in Germany.
There are two different types of Tire Pressure Monitoring Systems (TPMS) used in Volkswagen vehicles. The first generation, systems with wheel position recognition, were installed in the Phaeton and Touareg. The second generation, systems without wheel position recognition, have been installed in all subsequent new models, including the Eos. The second generation system is far simpler for everyone to use, owner and VW technician alike.
I have put together a little PDF that provides some very interesting background information about how the Eos TPMS works. This PDF consists of excerpts from a SSG that deal only with the second generation system (without wheel position recognition) that is installed in the Eos.
If you are curious about how and why it works, it makes interesting reading. Be aware that the Eos owner manual is a more recent publication than this SSG, therefore, if there are any differences between what you see in the owner manual and what you see in the SSG, you should consider the newer publication - the owner manual - to be authoritative.
Michael


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) - design and theory (PanEuropean)*

Thank you for the write up. I belive that the central control module is missing or disabled in my Canadian vehicle. I will show the picture of the special valve stems to the dealership when they install my summer wheels that match the picture. No warning lights or bells went off when my winter wheels without the sensors were installed. The Canadian website lists TPMS as standard equipment.
When they put on the summer wheels, I will ask them to lower the pressure in a whell to see if that sets of an alarm after a test drive. 
Someone here suggested that I look for a 3 digit code in my manual that indicates the pressense of TPMS, I flippantly did not because I did not see my list of codes and did not know the correct code. I have now found a sticker with codes on the first few pages of the manual but still don't know what exactly I am looking for. I could not match the same code from Michaels list of codes for the Phaeton (maybe J715) for TPMS. Does anyone know the Eos code?
Paul


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (Grinder)*

My Eos was delivered without TPMS. My salesperson says this option was dropped on (all?) Canadian VW's due to all the problems encountered with the system.
I can see this as a reasonable probability due to the wide flucuations in temperature we can experience here.
Kevin


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (just4fun)*

Interesting that it was dropped. The temperature concern seems valid, especially in the land of Chinooks. 
So is mine from before or after they dropped them? I have 18 inch wheels and some potholes around here could make quick work of a rim with soft low profile tires and so would like TPMs.
Kevin, do your valve stems have a metal collar with a hexagonal end that could be turned with a wrench (see PDF)? I think that these are indications of wheel sensors.
Paul


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (Grinder)*

I will take a closer look tonight, maybe even grab a photo. 
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (just4fun)*

Kevin, 
A little bit off topic, but does it bother you when the manufacturer drops features without telling you, but does nothing to compensate for the change? 
I know, this issue was discussed over the compass issue, but I can think of no other product that we buy (like cars) where the consumer hands over his money and seems to be at the mercy of the manufacturer.
TPMS may seem inconsequential to some, but important to others. Personally, I check my pressure manually once a month anyways, so it's not a big deal, but I do find the principle of the matter a little bit annoying. Why not try and fix the issue?
For example, we do have huge fluctuations in temp, but if there is a manual calibration button, that would help relieve some of those false alarms.


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (Grinder)*

This will certainly be one of the things I check before final payment. I did my homework before ordering and I see the TPMS is still listed on VW.CA website under standard features.
To me it's a safety feature and as far as I'm concerned any feature change should be either brought to the customer's attention at the time of ordering OR prior to being accepted for manufacturing. Any feature changes should only impact those units not yet accepted to be built. Would this particular feature affect my decision to purchase? Probably not, but I may insist on some compensation. If the roll-over protection bars were dropped without my knowledge I would refuse the vehicle!
Hopefully everything is as expected but the more I think about things I'm leaning towards doing up a checklist of sorts to go through at delivery and before payment including confirmation of all features. This actually happened to me on my GMC Sierra 4x4 that was suppose to include traction control that GM dropped at the time and I didn't find out until later...
Craig


_Modified by Roku at 3:16 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) - design and theory (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_My Eos was delivered without TPMS. My salesperson says this option was dropped on (all?) Canadian VW's due to all the problems encountered with the system. 



_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_A little bit off topic, but does it bother you when the manufacturer drops features without telling you, but does nothing to compensate for the change? 

Well - there is a tiny bit more to it than that. Cars sold in the United States are required by law to have TPMS installed, and the exact performance and functionality specs of the TPMS on the USA cars are set by the American government, not by Volkswagen. This is an outcome of a piece of American legislation called the "TREAD Act", which was knee-jerk response of American legislators following the debacle with Ford Explorer SUV's rolling over as a result of under-inflated tires.
In every other country of the world, TPMS is an option, and it is normally only ordered when people specify 'run-flat' tires on their car. You can't tell by visual observation that a 'run-flat' tire is low on air - hence the need for TPMS. 
The Canadian Volkswagen Dealers all got together and told VW of America that there were certain changes that they wanted made to the Canadian Eos product offerings. For example, the garage door opener as standard, the upgraded (mid-range) radio as standard, no 'base model' 2.0, etc. etc. One of the trade-offs that they made to keep the price of the vehicle down was to dump the TPMS, because a) Canadian law does not require it, and b) Eos are not sold in Canada with run-flat tires. The same thinking is behind why the Canadian cars don't have that pressure sensor mat and 'Passenger Air Bag Disabled' stuff that the USA cars have.
Personally, I think it was a sensible decision. 
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Kevin, 
A little bit off topic, but does it bother you when the manufacturer drops features without telling you, but does nothing to compensate for the change? 


The short answer... yes.
I fully intend to address this, and the sport pedals that aren't on the car, when I get my satisfaction survey.
Other points I will be bringing up are the lack of PODS for the air bags on Canadian cars, and the overall lack of choice and options offered to Canadian consumers.
This will al be presented in a very professional manner. I believe that if feedback is presented in a constructive manner, they are more likely to respond to the desires of the consumer.
Personally I'm not disappointed the TPMS is not on the car, based on some of the discussion around the annoyances caused by this feature, I was thinking it may be pretty much a pain anyway.
I do think that if the spec sheet and brochures present the perception that a particular option or feature is included, it really should be on the car, or, a corresponding price adjustment made to compensate.
However, having worked with our fleet at work for several years, I have come to the realization that the spec sheet isn't always the gospel truth.
As I said earlier, I will make my thoughts known to VW in a professional manner in hopes it will have some type of positive effect to the benefit of myself and others in future.
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 5:28 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (Roku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roku* »_ I'm leaning towards doing up a checklist of sorts to go through at delivery and before payment including confirmation of all features. 

A checklist is a good idea.
I had one with me, but unfortunately I was so busy going over the checklist, I forgot to look at the pedals and the TPMS.















Kevin


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_One of the trade-offs that they made to keep the price of the vehicle down was to dump the TPMS...
Michael

Michael,
There are many differences bewteen US and Canadian EOS's right down to color choices. However, the research I did prior to ordering - this forum, other web content, the brochure and VWoC my impression was that TPMS was standard. In fact, if you go to VWoC website you'll see that "Low Tire Pressure Warning" is listed as a standard option under _Lighting, Visibility and Instrumentation_ when you select to build an EOS. So what does one rely on? I went with official VWoC print literature and their website.
I've been told that my unit will likely be accepted for build around March 9th - what can I request from my dealer that'll list exactly what features, standard or optional that'll my EOS will have that is reliable?
Thanks in advance
Craig


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I agree with your assessment, and I also agree with the rationale for not including TPMS. However, in principle, if it's advertised on the sticker and you are charged for it, shouldn't they take the cost off the sticker if it arrives without a feature?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (ashbinder)*

It's a tough call. Certainly if it is listed on the sticker as an option with a price attached, then the appropriate price should be deducted if it is not installed in the car - I think everyone would agree with that.
On the other hand, if it is one of those 'dumb clerical errors', along the lines of the compass being included on the window sticker for the base Eos in the USA, I wouldn't bother to pursue it. First, there is no intent to deceive, and second, it will just put you and your dealer through more headaches than it is worth to follow it up.
Perhaps have a look and see if there are goodies on the car (for example, the garage door opener) that are NOT on the sticker. That might help you determine if VW has simply shipped the car with a US sticker by mistake. Your dealership manager will probably know what goodies are standard in Canada but optional in the USA.
We encountered a similar problem with the W12 Phaetons back in 2004 - the brochures said that they came with electrically heated windshields, but they didn't. No-one chose to pursue it, because it was pretty clear to all that it was an editorial error.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_Kevin, do your valve stems have a metal collar with a hexagonal end that could be turned with a wrench (see PDF)? I think that these are indications of wheel sensors.
Paul


Paul,
Here are a couple photos of the valve stems. certainly don't look "standard". As I recall, the saleperson told me VW eliminated the receiver for TPMS, but it wouldn't make much sense to still install the transmitters??
http://i173.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (Roku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roku* »_This will certainly be one of the things I check before final payment. I did my homework before ordering and I see the TPMS is still listed on VW.CA website under standard features.
]

We have to be a little cautious here:
1. VWoC website has the standard disclaimer, prices options and features subject to change any time without notification, yada, yada, yada.
2. VWoC website lists TPMS as standard feature in the "build an Eos" section, but download the full spec sheet and it is not listed there.
http://www.vw.ca/vwca/models/f....html
(click on the *download full specs* button)
3. Sport pedals are not listed as part of the sport leather package.

I will still be mentioning that attention to detail assists in establishing credibility with customers, but realistically I probably don't have much substance here to make much of a point: _*caveat emptor*_
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 8:59 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (PanEuropean)*

I certainly don't want to start my relationship with my dealer over something that I've mentioned here is a feature that if omitted would'nt cause me to cancel my order. This thread is the first I've heard though that the feature is no longer available.
Unfortunately, in today's world the phrase "Subject to change" and alike are used so frequently that one doesn't place the emphasis on it like they should. I was more interested in knowing if the dealer had access to some printout of sorts that listed all the specs, standard and optional, that a particular unit once accepted for building would include.
Kevin, with respect to the sport pedals the literature I have shows them as an accessory and I've never seen them listed under the sport package. I do have an inquiry into my dealer as to their cost.
Here's hoping nothing else changes that I'm expecting.








Craig


_Modified by Roku at 7:49 PM 2-25-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Here are a couple photos of the valve stems.

Hi Kevin:
They sure do look like TPMS stems to me. If that is the case (meaning, you have the sensors in your tires), then you could retrofit the TPMS system quite easily. Buy the controller through someone like Rich at OEM Plus who can source you a ROW (Rest of World) spec part, and then you would have the full European functionality - a TMPS 'set' button and all.
Hey - might be our first Eos forum OEM retrofit. I'll be out in Alberta in May...








Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (Roku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roku* »_
Here's hoping nothing else changes that I'm expecting.








Craig

Hi Craig,
I think you are taking the correct approach by asking your dealer to provide concise information upfront so your expectations are clarified before the car is delivered.
I agree that much of the literature (brochure, website, reviews, etc) suggest that certain options and features are included. However, I printed a copy of the full spec sheet off the VWoC website back in September when I ordered the car, and so far, that document seems to be accurate with respect to what is, and isn't, included on the car.
I checked the electronic version posted on the website last night, and it does not appear to have changed.
My suspiscion is, if you print off the spec sheet, it will provide a pretty accurate description of the options and features that will be provided, and will likely mirror the information provided by your dealer.
It is pretty easy to get "confused" by the deluge of information coming from various sources (I know I did, and I buy vehicles for a living, I should know better). My best advice to prospective Canadian buyers, is read the "official" spec sheet from the website. It appears to be the most accurate document.
http://www.vw.ca/vwca/objects/...s.pdf
Kevin












_Modified by just4fun at 6:26 AM 2-23-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Hi Kevin:
They sure do look like TPMS stems to me. If that is the case (meaning, you have the sensors in your tires), then you could retrofit the TPMS system quite easily. Buy the controller through someone like Rich at OEM Plus who can source you a ROW (Rest of World) spec part, and then you would have the full European functionality - a TMPS 'set' button and all.
Hey - might be our first Eos forum OEM retrofit. I'll be out in Alberta in May...








Michael

Hi Micheal,
If the stems are TPMS, it makes me wonder if the receiver isn't installed as well, and just deactivated. Another job for VAG-Com?
Personally I'm not overly interested in having TPMS on the car, as I mentioned before, I think it may be more of a pain than it's worth. I have a good quality tire gauge and an air compressor, so I'm ok with "old school".
I'm mildly disappointed in two things. 
1. VW literature that suggests certain options and features are included, when they are not. And the inconsistency of information contained in various VW published media.
2. Myself, for not drilling down through all the various information and having it sorted out up front. I read the spec sheet in detail several times, but didn't pick up on the fact certain "expectations" were not supported by the documentation.
As I mentioned above, I buy vehicles as part of my job function, so I really should have been able to look past "the shiny new car" and understand the facts upfront.
I oughta be ashamed..... I really, oughta, should be ashamed......I say








Anyway, I will mention the inconsistency in information concern to VW, but in the meantime, I'm just going to enjoy the car.
Be careful coming to Alberta, once you experience the wealth and decadence, you may not want to leave.








Kevin


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (just4fun)*

Kevin, thank you for taking the pictures. The stems look like mine. So it appears that we have the sensors.
Looking at the pdf the Tire pressure control module (J502) is housed within the Comfort system central control module (J393). So is J502 present on our cars? I think that this code would be in the front of the manual on the sticker with the list of codes if present and disabled, I will check at lunch. Otherwise adding this module seems possible and easy, or the more adventureous might be able to install one with the wheel positionsensors and the button as in the Tourag. 
I believe that when I purchased my vehicle the dealer did not think that TPMS was on the vehicle, but was not sure. It looks like overall it was a clerical error to include it on the website build your own. And as you say not having it saves some aggrevation during temperature swings. 
Paul


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_ Otherwise adding this module seems possible and easy, or the more adventureous might be able to install one with the wheel positionsensors and the button as in the Tourag. 
Paul

I'll check my documentation as well and we can compare notes.
If anyone is considering pursuing this further, the other consideration to look at is whether or not the indicator light is present. I seem to recall while reading the manual that this indicator light shows up in either the speedo or tach. But it may also be incorporated into the MFD.
Kevin


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (just4fun)*

I could not find J502 or anything like it on the sticker in the service booklet of the owners manual. Looking at the codes I don't thinkthat J503 would show up of it was there. PanEuropean posted a translation of the codes once for the Phaeton but I can't find it. 

MY codes are 
B0E cH9 G1A H9W J0L D2L
V0A 1AT 1G9 1XX 5RR 5SH
QG0 8US 8GU
1ZD 3FE 7GB
4UM 4XE 4R4 4K0 N1X 5MA
8RM EOA

1DO A8X 8ES U5D 1N3 3PD 4A3 8N3

if anyone sees TPMS here I would love to know.
car is 2.0t, grey, black leather, sport, DSG, 18" wheels, back-up parking sensors
the tire icon does not light up on my dashboard when the car is started.

Paul


_Modified by Grinder at 8:53 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (Grinder)*

Hmmmm... those are all three digit combinations, so you are right J502 probably wouldn't be listed there anyway.
A tad of topic, but did your sport package come with the sport pedals?
Kevin


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
A tad of topic, but did your sport package come with the sport pedals?
Kevin









Kevin, I got a reply from my rep on the sport pedals and their $203.00

Craig


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (Roku)*

Thanks Craig,
I assume that is OEM aftermarket, not a factory installed option?
Kevin


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (just4fun)*

mine did not come with the Aluminium pedals and I did not know that they were on US models until you posted.
Paul


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (Grinder)*

Here a thread showing US Spec Aluminium trim pedals and an upgrade of the "Dead Pedal"
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3071227


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) - design and theory (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Volkswagen publishes numerous Self-Study Guides (SSG) for their technicians. These are not 'advertised' to the public, but can be purchased (either in PDF or printed format) from the ErWin (*E*lectronic *R*epair and *W*orkshop *In*formation service) of Volkswagen in Germany.
There are two different types of Tire Pressure Monitoring Systems (TPMS) used in Volkswagen vehicles. The first generation, systems with wheel position recognition, were installed in the Phaeton and Touareg. The second generation, systems without wheel position recognition, have been installed in all subsequent new models, including the Eos. The second generation system is far simpler for everyone to use, owner and VW technician alike.
I have put together a little PDF that provides some very interesting background information about how the Eos TPMS works. This PDF consists of excerpts from a SSG that deal only with the second generation system (without wheel position recognition) that is installed in the Eos.
If you are curious about how and why it works, it makes interesting reading. Be aware that the Eos owner manual is a more recent publication than this SSG, therefore, if there are any differences between what you see in the owner manual and what you see in the SSG, you should consider the newer publication - the owner manual - to be authoritative.
Michael

Michael,
Really interesting read. Not sure if NAR and Canadian and elsewhere have it different but the handbook for a UK 2007 Eos describes it differently from your pdf. It says it works off data from the ABS sensors. After changing tyre pressures and after changing a wheel you must switch on the ignition and press and hold the tyre monitoring button (located next to the ESP switch ahead of the gear lever). It goes on to say that if the car is heavily loaded you must increase the tyre pressure and the press the switch to confirm it.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_Ithe tire icon does not light up on my dashboard when the car is started.


Neither does mine, although the icon is present on the instrument cluster, just not illuminated.
I have confirmed, via the production codes, that my car was manufactured "without tire pressure warning light"
However there is no reference to any of the other components included in the TPMS system being deleted during manufacture.
It is *possible* that activating TPMS on a Canadian spec vehicle could be as simple as activating it via VAG-com, and installing a lamp in the instrument cluster.
I would be pleasantly surprised if it were this simple. I really can't imagine all the equipment being present, and simply not activated.
The tire stems appear to be TPMS transmiters. *Has any Canadian owner had the opportunity to look at the rim(s) of your Eos while the tire is off?* It would be great if we could confirm whether or not the electronic components are present on the tire stems.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
It is *possible* that activating TPMS on a Canadian spec vehicle could be as simple as activating it via VAG-com, and installing a lamp in the instrument cluster.


*UPDATE*
After reviewing the production codes on the list provided by Michael, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3094434 I have pretty much confirmed that TPMS is not installed on Canadian spec cars, and Iit would not be an easy retrofit.
Production code 7K4 "tire pressure control, frequency 315Mhz high level version" is not installed on (my) Canadian spec Eos.
Therefore I think it is safe to assume crucial TPMS components are not present on the vehicle.
I would also suspect, that even though the tire stems appear to be TPMS design, that we will find the transmitter is not present on Canadian spec cars.
Kevin








NOTE: I will be posting this same comment under the topic "Help from Canadian Eos Owners"



_Modified by just4fun at 12:33 PM 2-25-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (just4fun)*

I will visit my VW dealer tomorrow (Monday) and inspect an Eos tire to see if the Canadian cars have the sensors installed in the tires. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Production code 7K4 "tire pressure control, frequency 315Mhz high level version" is not installed on (my) Canadian spec Eos.

Do you have *7K0*? That is also a TPMS. There are several different types of systems.
Also, please keep production code issues in the production codes thread, until we get all the production codes nailed down (that will be about the 5th issue - 5th revision - of the production code chart, in about 3 to 4 months time).
Michael


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (PanEuropean)*

I had the pleasure of getting a screw in my front tire and had it fixed. I watched as they removed the wheel and YES they said it had a TPMS sender on the wheel. I told the service guy that my car did not have TPMS and he informed me that the stems are about $100.00 each. So that seems odd that VW would spend the money putting HALF the system in but not all....


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System (Eosluvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eosluvr* »_I had the pleasure of getting a screw in my front tire and had it fixed. I watched as they removed the wheel and YES they said it had a TPMS sender on the wheel. I told the service guy that my car did not have TPMS and he informed me that the stems are about $100.00 each. So that seems odd that VW would spend the money putting HALF the system in but not all....









Keep us posted...I've wondered if my non-dimming side view mirror would become auto dimming by just putting the right fuse in the fuse box.


----------

